# Foal stolen - cambs/norfolk



## miller (6 May 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cambridgeshire/8665019.stm

Just seen this on BBC - don't know any more but warning people in that area in case it is a theft and not just wandered off etc


----------



## Twiglet (6 May 2010)

Just saw this on BBC - horrible. Hope the little mite and his mum are ok


----------



## horses13 (6 May 2010)

That is so cruel and heartless. I did not see it. Is it a Shetland by any chance?


----------



## mtj (6 May 2010)

Cambridgeshire Horsewatch have issued an urgent appeal for this foal.  Its described as black and white, so I assume piebald and was less than 24 hours old....

Apparently "Mum" is very distressed and receiving veterinary attention.

The foal was stolen from the Wisbech area.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (6 May 2010)

what size is the foal, does anyone know, and what breed? any photos? otherwise no way of people being able to identify it, esp given the likely profile of the thieves, youd want to have your facts straight...


----------



## jazzsuperstar (6 May 2010)

A foal was found in a hedge in Piddletrenthide Dorset is with the vets at the moment being looked after not sure of colour etc but maybe worth looking into 
Dorset police are aware so they would be the ones to contact.


----------



## shellonabeach (7 May 2010)

I received the email this morning, and drive by that field everyday on my way to work 

Can't help but wonder if the filly going missing has any link to Wisbech Horse Fair which was held a couple of miles from where the filly was stolen on the Sunday (2nd May)

Really hope the little one is ok


----------



## Brandy (7 May 2010)

CF0209520510
Stolen from a field by the side of the A47, opposite Newbridge Lane, Wisbech, Cambridgeshire.
This is a Black & White Filly Foal that was less than 24hrs old.
The mare is quite distressed and is being treated by a vet - the foal will need a mare's milk to survive.
This theft happened between 1600hrs 03/05/10 and 1000hrs 04/05/10

If you have any information concerning this or any other crime please contact Cambridgeshire Constabulary on 0345 4564564


Not really any extra details here, pretty remiss I think! And yes have to wonder about the 'horse fair' just a few miles away.


----------



## shellonabeach (7 May 2010)

Had another email from horsewatch this afternoon saying that the foal had been found dead in the ditch so turned out not to be stolen.  What a shame poor little mite 

Not surprising though really given the field the mares and foals are on.  Mares tethered on field with no fencing only ditches and one gateway


----------



## brighteyes (7 May 2010)

Am not surprised in the slightest - not the first time and won't be the last.

Poor foal - stupid owners.  Probably better off dead anyway, by the sound of it.


----------



## Tormenta (7 May 2010)

shellonabeach said:



			Had another email from horsewatch this afternoon saying that the foal had been found dead in the ditch so turned out not to be stolen.  What a shame poor little mite 

Not surprising though really given the field the mares and foals are on.  Mares tethered on field with no fencing only ditches and one gateway 

Click to expand...

Can I ask, with no disrespect meant, how a foal was considered stolen for this time and then found in a ditch presumably surrounding the field? Would that not be the first port of call considering? I do apologise if I am jumping the gun but the foal may have been saved otherwise? I can't get my head round this considering the foal may have survived? Or that is why the mare was so distressed?  I have read of this once before.  

Condolonces to all involved and especially the mare.


----------



## shellonabeach (7 May 2010)

Just dragged the email from my deleted items:

The foal that was reported stolen has been found.
Unfortunately it had become trapped in a ditch about 300 metres from the site it was last seen and had died.
A big thank you to everyone that was looking for this horse, the owner really appreciates the help that was given

The horse was reported as "stolen" at the latest at 10am on the 4th, the horsewatch email went out on the 6th and it was "found" on the 7th.

Tormenta I agree with everything you have said and when I received the update wondered whether the filly could have been saved if found in time


----------



## Tinseltoes (9 May 2010)

Awww poor little foal! Very sad.


----------



## JaneyP (9 May 2010)

Poor baby ... run free in Rainbow Bridge little one xx


----------

